# HD local launches



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

HD local launches expected today or tomorrow

Joplin-Pittsburg -KOAM
Grand Junction - KKCO, KJCT, KREX, KFQX
Johnstown-Altoona - WATM, WTAJ, WJAC, WWCP


----------



## kpaustin (Jul 18, 2007)

Anyone know when might we see Austin HD locals light up on the new 129? I ask because back in October(!) I called Dish for a wing dish setup for the current Austin HD locals, and they said wait until around the end of the year/beginning of next year (Jan 2009). Still patiently waiting. I've got OTA so not a huge hurry, just would like the additional recording capability.


----------



## springdale_sam (Jan 14, 2006)

i thought that ft.smith fayetteville locals were going live.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

springdale_sam said:


> i thought that ft.smith fayetteville locals were going live.


They are scheduled to. Not sure why the op didnt list them, unless he knows something the rest of us dont ?
This is From the April 9th Dish retailers chat

"On April 22nd the following areas will have HD locals:
Columbus-Tupelo, MS
Ft. Smith, AR
Grand Junction, CO
Johnstown-Altoona, PA"


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

dennispap said:


> They are scheduled to. Not sure why the op didnt list them, unless he knows something the rest of us dont?


Not just any OP, but THE OP.

Also, no word why not FT Smith...


----------



## gary2381 (Mar 7, 2006)

Has there been any word on the Tyler, Texas HD locals?


----------



## jckelsey (Oct 18, 2007)

Checking now for the Johnstown/Altoona HD locals....not seeing them though. Do I have to perform any magic tricks for them to show up?


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

On 077-00 HI DEF it says locals in my area Ft.Smith-Fayetteville, AR are now available in HD, but I don't see them. When I press select while on that channel a window pops up that says this isn't available for your area.

I sent a Twitter to Dish and they said they would check into it. I've had better luck using Twitter with Dish than calling a CSR.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

jckelsey said:


> Checking now for the Johnstown/Altoona HD locals....not seeing them though. Do I have to perform any magic tricks for them to show up?


They are on 129 sat. Do you get 129? If so, they should be in your guide.They werent turned on until about 6pm est

CHNG 5260 WATM{ALTOONA, PA} MPEG4 HD TID 4512 Tp 12 SPOT 26 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP-C 23
TO 5260 WATM{ALTOONA, PA} MPEG4 HD TID 4512 Tp 12 SPOT 26 Ciel 2 129w AVAIL HIDE MAP-D 23

CHNG 5261 WTAJ{ALTOONA, PA} MPEG4 HD TID 4512 Tp 12 SPOT 26 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP-C 10
TO 5261 WTAJ{ALTOONA, PA} MPEG4 HD TID 4512 Tp 12 SPOT 26 Ciel 2 129w AVAIL HIDE MAP-D 10

CHNG 5262 WJAC{JOHNSTOWN, PA} MPEG4 HD TID 4512 Tp 12 SPOT 26 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP-C 6
TO 5262 WJAC{JOHNSTOWN, PA} MPEG4 HD TID 4512 Tp 12 SPOT 26 Ciel 2 129w AVAIL HIDE MAP-D 6

CHNG 5263 WWCP{JOHNSTOWN, PA} MPEG4 HD TID 4512 Tp 12 SPOT 26 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP-C 8
TO 5263 WWCP{JOHNSTOWN, PA} MPEG4 HD TID 4512 Tp 12 SPOT 26 Ciel 2 129w AVAIL HIDE MAP-D 8


----------



## jckelsey (Oct 18, 2007)

No 129 here. We have 119,110, and 61.5. Do we have to have our dish repointed to pick these up?

Thanks


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

jckelsey said:


> No 129 here. We have 119,110, and 61.5. Do we have to have our dish repointed to pick these up?
> 
> Thanks


The wing looking at 61.5? Yes.


----------



## Ohioankev (Jan 19, 2006)

razorbackfan said:


> On 077-00 HI DEF it says locals in my area Ft.Smith-Fayetteville, AR are now available in HD, but I don't see them. When I press select while on that channel a window pops up that says this isn't available for your area.
> 
> I sent a Twitter to Dish and they said they would check into it. I've had better luck using Twitter with Dish than calling a CSR.


I got the same channel it does the same thing for me (blacked out) I called Dish and I was told that LiL was not available to me.


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

And today the 077-00 HIDEF channel in the guide is gone. On another forum an engineer from KHOG-KHBS 40/29 said now it's gonna be in May.


----------



## jckelsey (Oct 18, 2007)

Called Dish. They are sending a tech out to replace my dish pointing at 110. They said that dish can't pick up the HD feed. Its a free replacement and they say once they swap it out, I'll be good to go.

I dont buy it...but we'll see tomorrow!


----------



## awp (Jun 1, 2004)

Rochester NY is a far bigger market than most of the DMAs that Dish has been turning up HD on for now. When I emailed them, they said they had no plans. 

DirectTV has HD locals in Rochester.

What is the deal?


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

awp said:


> Rochester NY is a far bigger market than most of the DMAs that Dish has been turning up HD on for now. When I emailed them, they said they had no plans.
> 
> DirectTV has HD locals in Rochester.
> 
> What is the deal?


As far as I can tell Dish doesn't have much use for NY, upstate, downstate or otherwise. The state has never seemed to be high on their priority list as far as I can tell anyway, not only no HD in Rochester but I do believe the Binghamton, Elmira & Utica DMA's still don't have locals at all HD or SD. On top of that they don't have the YES network, sure that's part due to the Steinbrenner's greed, but it's also part Charlie's stubbornness and between the two the channel will probably never show up on Dish. So all this leads to one of the most populated states in the US not being very well served by Dish and the largest DMA lacking a channel that's do or die for a lot of customers.


----------



## jckelsey (Oct 18, 2007)

Well they showed up today to repoint me to 129, of course.....can't see it from house. The tech suggested I ask for the 1000.2 dish? Supposedly my 2 dishes can be replaced by this new fan-dangled dish and I should be able to get everything that way. I waited all this time for HD locals only to find out I can't see the sat they are on....and from what I'm gathering a lot of western PA can't see 129.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

jckelsey said:


> Well they showed up today to repoint me to 129, of course.....can't see it from house. The tech suggested I ask for the 1000.2 dish? Supposedly my 2 dishes can be replaced by this new fan-dangled dish and I should be able to get everything that way. I waited all this time for HD locals only to find out I can't see the sat they are on....and from what I'm gathering a lot of western PA can't see 129.


If you can't see the 129 satellite the 1000.2 dish will not help.


----------



## jckelsey (Oct 18, 2007)

I can see it though a tree line...so once the leaves are on the trees, I'll have problems I assume. Time to check out DirectTV and see if I have any better luck.

well now i'm even more confused. According to dishpointer.com, 129 is roughly out in the same direction as 119 (if its correct). The tech told me it was in a completely different direction.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

jckelsey said:


> I can see it though a tree line...so once the leaves are on the trees, I'll have problems I assume. Time to check out DirectTV and see if I have any better luck.
> 
> well now i'm even more confused. According to dishpointer.com, 129 is roughly out in the same direction as 119 (if its correct). The tech told me it was in a completely different direction.


Are you sure he wasn't looking at 61.5? That is to the south, while 119 is to the west.


----------



## jwr102 (Feb 22, 2009)

I called dish to as why i cant get my hd locals that were launched last week and they said i need to pay a tech to come out and install a d 1000 to look at 129. my question is , can i just aim my 61.5 wing dish at 129 to solve the problem for free? thanks john, Johnstown PA


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

jwr102 said:


> I called dish to as why i cant get my hd locals that were launched last week and they said i need to pay a tech to come out and install a d 1000 to look at 129. my question is , can i just aim my 61.5 wing dish at 129 to solve the problem for free? thanks john, Johnstown PA


yes you can


----------



## jwr102 (Feb 22, 2009)

how would i get my 722 to reconize 129 instead of 61.5 once i reaim the dish


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

jwr102 said:


> how would i get my 722 to reconize 129 instead of 61.5 once i reaim the dish


Run a 'check switch' test. Menu-6-1-1-check switch-test.


----------



## jckelsey (Oct 18, 2007)

jckelsey said:


> Well they showed up today to repoint me to 129, of course.....can't see it from house. The tech suggested I ask for the 1000.2 dish? Supposedly my 2 dishes can be replaced by this new fan-dangled dish and I should be able to get everything that way. I waited all this time for HD locals only to find out I can't see the sat they are on....and from what I'm gathering a lot of western PA can't see 129.


Ok...so I called DISH, and they sent a tech out again. This time the tech says..'no problem, you can see 129 just dandy from here'. So I guess the first tech was full of poo. Anyway, I got the 1000.2 dish, everything looks good. I see 2 of my locals in HD. Did all 4 go up? I have WJAC and WTAJ.

Thanks!! 

Got all 4 now, just had to update the guide.


----------



## jwr102 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey guys, when i went to move my wing dish from 61.5 to 129, i ran into a problem. First, there are trees in the way of the 129 location where the dish sits now at 61.5 so i needed to move it. after i did that i had about 80 feet of rg6 quad now between the dp twin and the wing . I got the location zeroed in with my tone box and and bypassed the dpp twin with a connector so that the 129 was the only dish on the system , just to check on the tv, yep did a check switch, one dish , 129. i thought i was good, just hook back up the dp twin the way it was and i would be good! Wrong, when i hooked it all back up for good, i went back inside and did a box reset to clear the memory, and did a check switch again, bad news i got 110, 119 good, and for the third box i get nothing, except N.C. not connected? So i figured the line was way too long after the twin for the switch to work right, well, it was getting dark so i decided to put it back to the original way with 61.5 and like a 3 foot cable. did all that, went inside did a check switch , same thing! 110 119 good then N.C. for the wing, what the heck? Did the switch in the twin burn up? Help Thanks!


----------

